# para todos los que les gusta la electronica deben ver este video



## ilcapo (Dic 21, 2010)




----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 21, 2010)

Si sigo escuchando y/o viendo esa "cancion" os juro que cambio de carrera... u.u​


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 21, 2010)

me olvide de aclarar que no hay que verlo mas de 1 vez  jejeje saludos !


----------

